# A little help



## KingMob (Sep 12, 2018)

Hello I'm a graphic designer and I work in Adobe platform but I want to change, today I found a tool named vivadesigner http://www.viva.us/en/products/desktop-publishing/vivadesigner-desktop-version and I want to know how can I install in FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 12, 2018)

That's a Windows application. Maybe you should install it on a Windows machine?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 12, 2018)

KingMob Plese be descriptive in your titles so we don't waste time looking in the question itself to determine if we can help. Enter the subject in the title makes your question searchable, too. Right now, it's of no value.


----------



## KingMob (Sep 12, 2018)

Ok thanks its a cross platform app, and i can download the deb file but didn't work in the linux compatibility layer, i need compile it for bsd or fixed my linux compatibility


----------



## Beastie (Sep 12, 2018)

KingMob said:


> Ok thanks its a cross platform app, and i can download the deb file but didn't work in the linux compatibility layer, i need compile it for bsd or fixed my linux compatibility


You can't "compile it for bsd" since it's proprietary software with no source code available. If the Linux version didn't work, try the Windows version using Wine.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 13, 2018)

IDK anything about your field and the tools you need but you may want to try print/scribus instead. However, you will have a hard time to professionally work as a graphic designer outside of Windows/macOS world.


----------



## Deleted member 53988 (Sep 16, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> IDK anything about your field and the tools you need but you may want to try print/scribus instead. However, you will have a hard time to professionally work as a graphic designer outside of Windows/macOS world.



Why he will have a hard time to professionally work as a graphic designer outside of Windows/macOS world?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 16, 2018)

Ninja_Root The graphics world is dominated by Apple workstations and laptops using Adobe and other high end professional software. Adobe runs on Windows, too.


----------

